# Express Entry Query



## siltonsimon (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi,

I have submitted an application in IRCC for express entry. My total points is coming around 397. What is the probability of getting an ITA? Is there any way I can increase the points? What are the steps I should be following for getting a PNP nomination?

Regards,
Silton Simon


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

siltonsimon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted an application in IRCC for express entry. My total points is coming around 397. What is the probability of getting an ITA?



Unlikely.




> Is there any way I can increase the points?



Possibly.





> What are the steps I should be following for getting a PNP nomination?



Try checking each province's website to find out.


----------



## tsb_warks (May 8, 2018)

What is the minimum score for express entry to Ontario


----------



## Suresh kumar venu (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi All
I am 26 year old diploma holder from India. Did my diploma in instrumentation and control engineering from India, and since then (7 years) have been working electrical field as a technician and Supervisor. Right now am working in UAE as a Electrical supervisor. Wanted to understand if my profile is sufficient to try for Canada.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Suresh kumar venu said:


> Hi All
> I am 26 year old diploma holder from India. Did my diploma in instrumentation and control engineering from India, and since then (7 years) have been working electrical field as a technician and Supervisor. Right now am working in UAE as a Electrical supervisor. Wanted to understand if my profile is sufficient to try for Canada.


Am I eligible to come to Canada


----------

